# CO teacher tweets nude pics of self, does drugs on campus WAT



## soundgardener75 (Jan 31, 2013)

High school teacher, 23, 'tweeted nude photos of herself, called her students JAIL BAIT and talked about getting high'

Aaaand followed on twitter.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 31, 2013)

Where were teachers like this when I was in high school...


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 31, 2013)

10/10 would bang.

Also, that^


----------



## soundgardener75 (Jan 31, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Where were teachers like this when I was in high school...



Each time I've posted this, this had been in every guy's mind.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 31, 2013)

If you haven't wanted to bang one of your hot teachers, you have your priorities mixed up!


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd like to teach her a few things.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh yeah!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4GZFbCqx18


----------



## Watty (Jan 31, 2013)

Let's not pretend even for a second that any of you would've ACTED on this if your teacher had been like this.

Fantasizing is one thing, being presented with the actual situation is entirely different.

Edit: That completely aside from the fact that most of the folks on the forum would NOT have been the teachers' first choice for an affair. Hard truths folks, hard truths.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Jan 31, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Oh yeah!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4GZFbCqx18


----------



## Mexi (Jan 31, 2013)

I had a teacher who taught some intro humanities course in highschool who was sexy as shit and would often wear revealing underwear with little reason to bend over constantly

but lo and behold.. generally speaking, few would have acted on it, but just _knowing_ that they're huge sluts just plays into the adolescent sex rage they have

edit: I also had a huge crush on my grade 8 teacher who could have been more than 26-27 and was super cute, funny and would go on about 80s comedies. She was often the cause (and ironically, the solution) to many teenage boners


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 31, 2013)

It definetly does get acted upon sometimes, and probably more often than is made public. Rare 4sure, but not really that rare.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en....92.719.9.9.0...0.0...1ac.1.2.img.a_EyZSTi0Os


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 31, 2013)

Watty said:


> Let's not pretend even for a second that any of you would've ACTED on this if your teacher had been like this.
> 
> Fantasizing is one thing, being presented with the actual situation is entirely different.
> 
> Edit: That completely aside from the fact that most of the folks on the forum would NOT have been the teachers' first choice for an affair. Hard truths folks, hard truths.



Well, I dunno about you guys but if I was called jailbait and then turned 18 (Or even if I didn't and got signals!) , I would have fucked the shit out of her without a second thought


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 31, 2013)

I would have acted on it. I seriously have no moral value or control haha


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 31, 2013)

Man. They're not even nudes ;P


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had a sexy as hell guitar teacher in my high school and I know I would have acted on her if given the chance. I was 17 years old an horny, what do you expect guys that age to do ?


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 31, 2013)

Watty said:


> Let's not pretend even for a second that any of you would've ACTED on this if your teacher had been like this.
> 
> Fantasizing is one thing, being presented with the actual situation is entirely different.
> 
> Edit: That completely aside from the fact that most of the folks on the forum would NOT have been the teachers' first choice for an affair. Hard truths folks, hard truths.



Speak for yourself, homeslice. As far as womanizing goes, high school was my goddamned peak. There was nothing I wouldn't try to seduce. 

Also, she was only five years older than the seniors. That's not exactly intimidating to sex-crazed beasts.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 31, 2013)

Watty said:


> Edit: That completely aside from the fact that most of the folks on the forum would NOT have been the teachers' first choice for an affair. Hard truths folks, hard truths.



Speak for yourself, I have been told I am one handsome fellow


----------



## Sofos (Jan 31, 2013)

It must have been something like this:





(Mods, I have inspected this picture [quite closely, i might add], and have found no nudity in it. If you still believe it to be too NSFW for this, please remove it, as I don't want to go against the rules.)

In all seriousness though, I was basically in love with my 7th grade lit teacher. She was very well endowed, and gorgeous. Always wearing revealing shirts, plus she was tall. I always asked for her help in class, and she had bad sight. i.e., lots of bending over, and every guy in the class started getting worse and worse grades


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 31, 2013)

I wish those pics weren't censored.


----------



## wlfers (Jan 31, 2013)

I once told a smoking blonde teacher that I had a crush on her, and she gave me a kiss on the cheek. 

Granted I was only 5 or 6 years old in 2nd grade


----------



## Watty (Jan 31, 2013)

Go take a browse through the "post pictures of yourself" thread and tell me I was telling anything BUT the truth for 99 % of the guys on here...



JosephAOI said:


> Well, I dunno about you guys but if I was called jailbait and then turned 18 (Or even if I didn't and got signals!) , I would have fucked the shit out of her without a second thought



Bull.



r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I would have acted on it. I seriously have no moral value or control haha



F&%ing.



The Reverend said:


> Speak for yourself, homeslice. As far as womanizing goes, high school was my goddamned peak. There was nothing I wouldn't try to seduce.



SH^%. 

Also, there's flirting with a teacher, and there's ACTUALLY going through with something more. Two COMPLETELY different things.

Not to mention...Hello therapy, court dates, potential lawsuits (everyone finds a way to sue for something these days) and those awkward moments when a future date googles your name.


----------



## Watty (Jan 31, 2013)

Also, what's with wishing those pics weren't censored? Do you guys NOT have access to the internet or something? 

Heck, that's nothing. I went to HS with a girl who went into porn. She was in my one of my classes; remembered her getting a better grade than I did on a project we worked on together despite her being dumb as the jamb holding the Goddamn door open. Can't recall exactly why though...

No need for the obvious question either; not only did I have standards, but I definitely held true to my first assertion.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 31, 2013)

Watty said:


> No need for the obvious question either; not only did I have standards, but I definitely held true to my first assertion.



You didn't have that androgynous yet masculine body women want though, like this: 







Oh snap, that's definitely me. Oops!


----------



## Watty (Jan 31, 2013)

_You can thank me for the excuse to post that without looking narcissistic now._ 

And no, I doubt I'll ever have a body that fit. Then again, I don't really think that women overly into a perfect male body image themselves tend to be all that attractive.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 31, 2013)

10/10 would have thought about her


----------



## skeels (Jan 31, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I would have acted on it.


 
^That.

Without a doubt.

And she's not even really that cute.

But I had low standards and questionable morals in high school, that's for sure..


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 31, 2013)

Ah, I don't know that people wouldn't have acted on it. I think at that age the last thing people are thinking about is consequences. When you consider what kind of rule breaking the average teenager does it's not hard to imagine going for it if the opportunity presents itself. I think the reason we don't hear about it more is that the risk is pretty much 100% on the teacher's side. That being said, I do personally know someone who, while in HS, had an affair with a teacher. They kept it quiet but didn't really think it was a huge deal. In cases of teachers sleeping with students I'd be curious to hear Dr. Drew's take on what their childhood was like, or what led them to wanting to do it.


----------



## MrMcSick (Jan 31, 2013)

ohhhhhh, someone find those uncensored pics, NOW!


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 31, 2013)

Lisa Minchew: Another Teacher/Student Sex Scandal » UrbanGrounds

That's a teacher from the high school my brother and I went to. She would buy beer and liquor and party with all of us scene kids. It sounds weird to say, given her predicament, but she actually got victimized by some of the guys we hung out with. One time she passed out in a ditch after drinking and taking bars with us, and some of the guys stripped her naked and pissed on her. One of them called her husband from her phone, and he actually came and got her.

Weird shit happens, I guess.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 31, 2013)

MrMcSick said:


> ohhhhhh, someone find those uncensored pics, NOW!



They're on her twitter. You don't see anything. She's either covering herself or is wearing undies.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 31, 2013)

Watty said:


> Go take a browse through the "post pictures of yourself" thread and tell me I was telling anything BUT the truth for 99 % of the guys on here...



Truth be told, that is a pretty bellow the belt hit to a lot of people on here. I have some some gorgeous women with some ugly ass dudes...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 31, 2013)

One of the teachers at my school got pregnant from an 18 year old student. The school offered her the chance to resign instead of firing her and making a big scene of it.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 31, 2013)

Fuck is up with Watty thinking everyone is as inhibited as him? I saw my smokin hot spanish teacher's knockers at a bar gig in high school (I was 16, worked security for concerts) and pretty much got the green light after that, and I was a raging pussy in high school  I may not have been able to capitalize, but as a current high school teacher I can tell you that most of my male students would indeed beat the breaks off a young teacher if given the chance. And, most of my female students would too, ya dig? That's just how it is, deal with it man.


----------



## larry (Jan 31, 2013)

what watty said about not being attractive enough to pull 
a slutty hot math teacher is definitely true in may case...

although, if ms. baxley pulled me aside to negotiate a sexual
encounter -i'd be more afraid of getting her pregnant. cuz
i would nut in her in less than a minute.... and marinate.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 31, 2013)

We had a middle age fugly teach who was always creeping up from behind and trying to give backrubs. We'd see her approaching and scatter, but there would always be one of us left who was unaware until it was too late lol. No harm ever came of it though, and I'd have done her if I knew no one would have found out lol.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 31, 2013)

Any of my friends would fuck even ugly teachers on a moments notice.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 31, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Fuck is up with Watty thinking everyone is as inhibited as him? I saw my smokin hot spanish teacher's knockers at a bar gig in high school (I was 16, worked security for concerts) and pretty much got the green light after that, and I was a raging pussy in high school  I may not have been able to capitalize, but as a current high school teacher I can tell you that most of my male students would indeed beat the breaks off a young teacher if given the chance. And, most of my female students would too, ya dig? That's just how it is, deal with it man.



I was waiting for my bro Glassmoon to chime in on this 

Pretty much this, nice one brother!


----------



## Watty (Jan 31, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> That's a teacher from the high school my brother and I went to. She would buy beer and liquor and party with all of us scene kids. It sounds weird to say, given her predicament, but she actually got victimized by some of the guys we hung out with. One time she passed out in a ditch after drinking and taking bars with us, and some of the guys stripped her naked and pissed on her. One of them called her husband from her phone, and he actually came and got her.



Yep. Common human decently is still alive and well. Cycles are bound to repeat.



Church2224 said:


> Truth be told, that is a pretty bellow the belt hit to a lot of people on here. I have some some gorgeous women with some ugly ass dudes...



I'd completely agree with you on that. But I stand by my comment. Let's not pretend that anyone of us doesn't look through that thread thinking they look better than some of the people on the forum.



glassmoon0fo said:


> Fuck is up with Watty thinking everyone is as inhibited as him? I saw my smokin hot spanish teacher's knockers at a bar gig in high school (I was 16, worked security for concerts) and pretty much got the green light after that, and I was a raging pussy in high school  I may not have been able to capitalize, but as a current high school teacher I can tell you that most of my male students would indeed beat the breaks off a young teacher if given the chance. And, most of my female students would too, ya dig? That's just how it is, deal with it man.



To the last sentence; thanks for proving the male stereotype to be true. I guess I'd just like to act as if chivalry and its ilk isn't completely dead. 

To the rest, I'm not thinking that everyone is as "reserved" as I am, simply saying different strokes for different folks and that most kids (I emphasize kids) on the forum talk big but when confronted with a female teacher saying "go down on me," would smile awkwardly, laugh, and walk away with a growing bulge in their pants. Call me out if you will, but I'd put money on the fact that this is the case for most guys who say things as have been repeated in reply to the OP. 

And demographics play a GIGANTIC role here too. My mom is a middle school teacher and she came home every day with stories about students doing things that NEVER would have happened at the school I went to. So, perhaps my "ignorance" stems from the fact that I didn't go to a school full of kids who didn't give a fuck and saw HS as the "best" years of their life and tried to live it up like Rev said. I'm definitely not one of these people, so my perspective is going to be contrary to what's being said here. I don't drink, I wouldn't have sex with a slutty girl (barring an unforeseen level of attractiveness), and think the whole party atmosphere is complete bull shit. Call me a straight edge if you will, but we all have differing opinions on how to live life, after all.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 31, 2013)

What a great way to sharpen your pencil!!!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 31, 2013)

+Rep TRENCH  

Be sure to ask her for extra-extra-credit.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Feb 1, 2013)

Mexi said:


> She was often the cause (and ironically, the solution) to many teenage boners


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 1, 2013)

Am i the only one who doesn't see the issue with a teacher having a twitter account on the internet posting shit about smoking ganja and half-naked pictures??

To begin with, Twitter is full of enough accounts posting the same old regurgitated, mindless inspirational quotes and stupid shit anyway. Likely by some of the kids in the same school too... seriously don't see how they suspended her for something like that?? 

It's like the school board is pretending like if they didn't dig into the lives of the rest of their staff (or students for that matter) that they won't find they're into stuff that's "taboo" and only POTENTIALLY harmful. Gimme a fuckin' break... by 13-14-15 years old me and most of my friends have seen, and done for some of us, a lot more than what she posted on her Twitter account.

Sounds like parents over reacting to stuff that they can't figure out how to control in the first place. Kinda silly in my opinion.


----------



## Mendez (Feb 1, 2013)

^Sounds like you don't have children 

Although I see your point, but that's society for ya.


----------



## Watty (Feb 1, 2013)

That last sentence is hilarious because I guarantee your opinion would change when and if you choose to have kids... Especially if that child were a girl in today's day and age...holy shit on a stick.

And the issue is not the Twitter account or the nudes, it's the fact that her students knew about them as well as the fact that she called one of her students jailbait...


----------



## TheKindred (Feb 1, 2013)

I wouldn't administer my seed to her simply because she doesn't look like she's worth it. There's a difference between standards and taste.




Watty said:


> Go take a browse through the "post pictures of yourself" thread and tell me I was telling anything BUT the truth for 99 % of the guys on here...



I don't think most of us don't come here to 'hot or not' the other members.

As to the bit about slutty girls, who da fuck are you to judge them?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 1, 2013)

I wouldn't want her as my chids teacher, but mainly because her broadcasting her own illegal/semi-illegal activities (in this case on the net, but even if it were only verbal).
It's not that I have a problem with her life-style, it's just that I'd much prefer teachers that are smarter/wiser for my child. 
For me, I'd have paid to have a teacher like that.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 1, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> You didn't have that androgynous yet masculine body women want though, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every day is cardio day.


----------



## Thep (Feb 1, 2013)

As a nerdy engineering student...I really wonder if she is even good at math.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 1, 2013)

Mendez said:


> ^Sounds like you don't have children
> 
> Although I see your point, but that's society for ya.



Hahah yeah i wonder what gave it away  but yeah you're right i don't have children, but i do have parents and friends who are parents who would agree that it's silly in today's age to react that way. As in - react to something said or done on the internet, let alone a twitter account. Especially where things like ohhh i dunno.... brazilian fart porn  or other "alternative" life choices like that are just a click away to anyone who has 10 digits, regardless of age, student, teacher, or otherwise.



Watty said:


> That last sentence is hilarious because I guarantee your opinion would change when and if you choose to have kids... Especially if that child were a girl in today's day and age...holy shit on a stick.
> 
> And the issue is not the Twitter account or the nudes, it's the fact that her students knew about them as well as the fact that she called one of her students jailbait...



I have a sister that's much younger than i am and she came up just fine in today's day and age. I don't think the key is to punish someone who has an alternative lifestyle. Raise your kids to be able to tell right from wrong and you'll be fine. Everything else is out of your control. i.e. I grew up around heavy drugs in my circle of friends, parents never knew until a couple of years ago, i never touched the shit, parents did their job right, end of story, next.

It's kind of irrelevant that her students knew about her semi-naked pics - it's the internet, public source of information and entertainment, if parents don't want their kids to see semi-naked photos of someone, good luck  because there's internet everywhere and there's way worse out there, especially when you buy your kid a smart phone, it's gonna happen regardless. I always found a way, kids today will too. 

The part i find silly is when employers take something like that out of context and slap a "bad" label on it and punish the employee. Silly like a basket full of kittens i tell yah


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 1, 2013)

Twitter Trouble for Teacher - 101one WJRR // Orlando, FL // text us @ 95487


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 1, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> This is what are society is now, a real life rendition of some terrible cameron diaz movie?



Dude, all of her movies are terrible.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 1, 2013)

TheKindred said:


> I don't think most of us don't come here to 'hot or not' the other members.



Agreed entirely. @Watty: You seem like a very intelligent guy but that was kind of uncalled for. Everyone was dealt a different hand and has different lives. Some peoples' situations would surprise you.


As for the teacher, if the circumstances were perfect and a hot teacher approached eagerly and brought you to her crib or something, I don't give a damn how shy you are, you'll find a way. lol


Yeah, I'd be hesitant because if she's wild like that, she could harbor diseases or I could get wreckless and possibly get her pregnant. And yeah, in the grand scheme of things, we'd all prefer that cute, good girl with self-respect as well as a strong sex drive(and a nice ass, but that's just me getting off topic). But, we're all speaking hypothetically and just shootin' the shit on sso with the guys, man, so if the circumstances were PER-FUCKING-FECT, you can guarantee she would have gotten smashed with athleticism and finesse.


Real talk.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 1, 2013)

VILARIKA said:


> Twitter Trouble for Teacher - 101one WJRR // Orlando, FL // text us @ 95487




The one of her, upside down twerkin' with just draws on.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 1, 2013)

Watty said:


> Not to mention...Hello therapy, court dates, potential lawsuits (everyone finds a way to sue for something these days) and those awkward moments when a future date googles your name.



What would I get taken to court for? Submitting to a hot teacher? Not running away from a sexy scenario? 

I totally would have fucked her. No questions asked. You can believe that I wouldn't but I know I would 

Oh and those half nude mirror pics = 

Lookin' at you, Rev


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 1, 2013)

Levels of interest:

"Nude pics of self" 6/10
"Teacher, 23" 8/10
"*actual pics of teacher*" 10/10


----------



## bannyd (Feb 1, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> You didn't have that androgynous yet masculine body women want though, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
things just got real gay


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 1, 2013)

Guys, look at the neg rep I just got for my last post! Someone called me a virgin on the internet!


----------



## Watty (Feb 1, 2013)

TheKindred said:


> I wouldn't administer my seed to her simply because she doesn't look like she's worth it. There's a difference between standards and taste.



I suppose I kind of insinuated the same thing, so cool that I wasn't the only one. She's a 6 at best IMHO, and given her proclivities, I'd give her a 3 on a good day.



TheKindred said:


> I don't think most of us don't come here to 'hot or not' the other members.



Never said that we did, but if you take a browse there now and tell me that she would have been willing to "offer" herself to more than one or two of the people showcasing their looks in that thread, well, I don't know what to say.



TheKindred said:


> As to the bit about slutty girls, who da fuck are you to judge them?



A fellow human being? Everything we do in life boils down to a judgement call; I'm simply stating such. 



straightshreddd said:


> Agreed entirely. @Watty: You seem like a very intelligent guy but that was kind of uncalled for. Everyone was dealt a different hand and has different lives. Some peoples' situations would surprise you.



As per the above, it doesn't matter what "hand" you were dealt, nor am I trying to comment on that fact. But if you're an 18 year old guy with a braided viking "beard" and a face full of acne (I definitely did), then saying you'd fuck the teacher is like saying you'd fuck Jolie. It'd never come up as an option. Put yourself in her shoes; would you try for the captain of the football team or the quiet nerdy kid in the back of the room who brings manga every day to read? 



JosephAOI said:


> What would I get taken to court for? Submitting to a hot teacher? Not running away from a sexy scenario?



Really? If you were under 18, as is generally the case in HS, you'd have been a victim of rape (obviously ) and would therefore most likely have to testify at her hearing, not to mention potentially being there for the sentencing and such. I'd hope that you were trying to make a joke and weren't truly ignorant of the ramifications of getting caught having had sex with a teacher. Also, as SS brought up, there's the STD issue as well. If a girl rolled up an offered herself to you "willy nilly," who's to say she hasn't done it a thousand times before you?! I don't know about anyone else, but I don't fancy the idea of being where hundreds of other guys' junk might have been.



JosephAOI said:


> I totally would have fucked her. No questions asked. You can believe that I wouldn't but I know I would



Great, let me know how that'd go over with your significant other. "Hey babe...so my teacher offered me herself and I couldn't resist."



JosephAOI said:


> Guys, look at the neg rep I just got for my last post! Someone called me a virgin on the internet!



This is why hate rep. I'd disagree with you all day long, but why the heck would I pussy out and leave a red dot on your page instead of telling you in the thread?


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 1, 2013)

Watty said:


> Really? If you were under 18, as is generally the case in HS, you'd have been a victim of rape (obviously ) and would therefore most likely have to testify at her hearing, not to mention potentially being there for the sentencing and such. I'd hope that you were trying to make a joke and weren't truly ignorant of the ramifications of getting caught having had sex with a teacher.



Yeah, I was making a joke. Basically saying, you know "What's to lose on my end?" Quite obviously a selfish and asshole-ish point of view but hell, she would be the adult, she should know the consequences of her own actions!


----------



## Watty (Feb 1, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Yeah, I was making a joke. Basically saying, you know "What's to lose on my end?" Quite obviously a selfish and asshole-ish point of view but hell, she would be the adult, she should know the consequences of her own actions!



Point is that, while the legal consequence might rest with her and her alone, you could be in a for a giant shit-storm. All as a result of having some most likely mediocre sex with a moderately attractive, insanely insecure girl (emphasize that last).


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 1, 2013)

Watty said:


> As per the above, it doesn't matter what "hand" you were dealt, nor am I trying to comment on that fact. But if you're an 18 year old guy with a braided viking "beard" and a face full of acne (I definitely did), then saying you'd fuck the teacher is like saying you'd fuck Jolie. It'd never come up as an option. Put yourself in her shoes; would you try for the captain of the football team or the quiet nerdy kid in the back of the room who brings manga every day to read?




I hear you, man, but come on, we're just having some fun. 

And what I was getting at is strictly hypothetical. Like, as in, _*what if*_ that teacher came on to us. Since it's just a what if, anyone can chime in, bud. Haven't you ever shot random "what if's" at yer buds just to hear funny responses? I do hear what you're saying though. And while you make a point one would presume to be generally correct regarding the sso demographic, it just came off as kinda mean.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 1, 2013)

Watty said:


> Point is that, while the legal consequence might rest with her and her alone, you could be in a for a giant shit-storm. All as a result of having some most likely mediocre sex with a moderately attractive, insanely insecure girl (emphasize that last).



Alright, I'm feeling like playing Devil's Advocate here:

If she's the kind of person to hit on a student, that could mean one of a couple things: 

A: Insecurity
B: Sluttiness

Let's say B is right, it would probably be better than mediocre! 

Secondly, who says she has to be insecure? Just because she's attracted to younger guys? They're plenty of people attracted to younger or older people. Maybe she's just horny as shit and going after who's near her? Who knows!

Alright, I'm done


----------



## Jason_Clement (Feb 1, 2013)

Aww yee, I'd hit that.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 1, 2013)

I'd totally calculate her limits of integration.


----------



## Watty (Feb 1, 2013)

Provided she actually knew what those were, or no? 

Gives point to point, curve to curve and surface to surface an entirely new meaning.


----------



## -42- (Feb 1, 2013)

No thank you.


----------



## Watty (Feb 1, 2013)

Finally! Join us...resistance is futile.






And lonely.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 1, 2013)

Dude, I don't know if you're as lame as you say everyone else in this thread is or if you had a shot at banging a teacher in highschool and blew it or what, but I've never seen a red-blooded man so opposed to the throught of a young guy getting some experienced tail. I think you don't have many options, and don't think anyone else should either  Christ almighty man, you've been all over this thread since last time I was here, if it bothers you so much, why subject yourself to it? 

Just trying to figure out why this makes your peener so sad.


----------



## Watty (Feb 1, 2013)

*place holder for reply to the above after work*

Best get some popcorn kiddies.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 1, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Dude, I don't know if you're as lame as you say everyone else in this thread is or if you had a shot at banging a teacher in highschool and blew it or what, but I've never seen a red-blooded man so opposed to the throught of a young guy getting some experienced tail. I think you don't have many options, and don't think anyone else should either  Christ almighty man, you've been all over this thread since last time I was here, if it bothers you so much, why subject yourself to it?
> 
> Just trying to figure out why this makes your peener so sad.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 1, 2013)

That's it; I'm moving to Colorado.


EDIT: Wait, are there any more teachers like this, or would it be too late for moving?


DOUBLY EDIT: You can re-enroll in high school if you're twenty, right?


TRIPLY EDIT: Just checked, guys. Guess you can't re-enroll once you graduate. 


QUADRUPLY EDIT: Think they actually check your birth certificate? I have a trustworthy smile.


QUINTUPLY EDIT: What's up with the homo-erotic shirtless pic up there^?


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 1, 2013)

SenorDingDong said:


> That's it; I'm moving to Colorado.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wait, are there anymore teachers like this, or would it be too late for moving?
> ...





EDIT: 

YOU EDITED THIS POST 6 TIMES YOU LYING BASTARD


----------



## soundgardener75 (Feb 1, 2013)

OMG you guys


----------



## leandroab (Feb 1, 2013)

larry said:


> i would nut in her in less than a minute.... and marinate.



I love you, Larry... HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 1, 2013)

Jeez, guys, a man can't put half-nude pictures of himself up on the internet without there being some kind of societal backlash? 

I think the thing a lot of people aren't realizing is that this girl wasn't that mid-thirties math teacher with cherry red lipstick from an 80s hair metal album cover. She was barely older than some of her students. She was what, 23? If she married some guy who was 28, no one would blink an eye. Yeah, the argument can be made that the difference in life experience and maturity between an 18 year old jock and a 23 year old college graduate is enough to make it weird, but I'm not convinced. 

Also, I have more pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 1, 2013)

Watty said:


> *place holder for reply to the above after work*
> 
> Best get some popcorn kiddies.


 
Look man, I'm all for "to each, his own", but your comments make it seem like you're persecuting others for their own sexual confidence. I live in the south, and slut-shaming is a real deal down here that is usually an indicator of repression or denial of one's own primal instinct. Every single one of your ancestors had sex at some point, and I doubt every single one of them bought her dinner first, so why should you have an issue with it? I hate to make this look personal, because it's totally fine if you aren't comfortable with the thought of two legal, concenting adults (age of concent is different by state, yes) getting it on under somewhat hazy circumstances, but saying without a doubt that others WOULDN'T and COULDN'T just because YOU cant will get you called out every time, especially when you're speaking to proof of the contrary. Feel free to retort, but I'm not sure I have many more points that need to be made.

Last thing, she's one of those women that's not necessarily classically beautiful, so she feels the need to validate herself with men to make sure her looks hold up to the slightly more traditionally hot. Those kinds are the best in bed, they look good and they work hard


----------



## tedtan (Feb 1, 2013)

Watty said:


> Really? If you were under 18, as is generally the case in HS, you'd have been a victim of rape (obviously ) and would therefore most likely have to testify at her hearing, not to mention potentially being there for the sentencing and such. I'd hope that you were trying to make a joke and weren't truly ignorant of the ramifications of getting caught having had sex with a teacher.


 
In the US, a victim cannot be forced to testify in a trial. At best the police could take the victim to the station for questioning (based on obstruction of justice charges) or come by and annoy the victim at his home with questions, but they can't hold a victim like they can a suspect nor can they force a victim to tetify.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 1, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Am i the only one who doesn't see the issue with a teacher having a twitter account on the internet posting shit about smoking ganja and half-naked pictures??


 
and



GatherTheArsenal said:


> The part i find silly is when employers take something like that out of context and slap a "bad" label on it and punish the employee. Silly like a basket full of kittens i tell yah


 

From the employer's perspective, their employees actions reflect on them (poorly in this case) and further create liabilities that the employer has to bear. They want to limit that. They even tried getting access to their employees' Facebook accounts here in the US (the employers lost the trial). 

I'm not saying this is right, just that its how it is these days.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 1, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> EDIT:
> 
> YOU EDITED THIS POST 6 TIMES YOU LYING BASTARD





YOU CAN'T TALK TO ME LIKE THAT. YOU'RE NOT MY MOM.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 1, 2013)

Watty said:


> As per the above, it doesn't matter what "hand" you were dealt, nor am I trying to comment on that fact. But if you're an 18 year old guy with a braided viking "beard" and a face full of acne (I definitely did), then saying you'd fuck the teacher is like saying you'd fuck Jolie. It'd never come up as an option. Put yourself in her shoes; would you try for the captain of the football team or the quiet nerdy kid in the back of the room who brings manga every day to read?



In grade 11, 12 and 13 I was clean shaven, well known for being a fantastic guitar player/musician in general and in good enough shape to do vertical supinated one-hand chin ups. 

And I still didn't get to fuck any teachers. 

Also, totally would have fucked that teacher, but if she was calling students jail bait it seems like she wasn't interested in fucking them as she would wind up in jail. 

I would be far more worried if she didn't call them jail bait.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 1, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> *In grade 11, 12 and 13 I was clean shaven, well known for being a fantastic guitar player/musician *






AxeHappy said:


> And I still didn't get to fuck any teachers.





AxeHappy said:


> *In grade 11, 12 and 13 I was clean shaven, well known for being a fantastic guitar player/musician *






AxeHappy said:


> And I still didn't get to fuck any teachers.






AxeHappy said:


> *In grade 11, 12 and 13 I was clean shaven, well known for being a fantastic guitar player/musician *





AxeHappy said:


> And I still didn't get to fuck any teachers.




But seriously. 

This incident may be good for some laughs, and some envy (I know I felt some--she's pretty, would bang the wood bang with her) but it just goes to show how much social media can impact your life if you let it get out of hand. Everything you put on the internet is basically eternal. Anyone can find it. And they will. This girl, who spent countless hours in college studying to be a teacher probably just threw away her future in education because she didn't think before she posted. It sucks. Because she's hot. LOLOLOL.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 1, 2013)

Am I the only one who noticed this is in Aurora, Colorado? Seriously, what is up with that city? (No offense to feilong29 who is from Aurora)


----------



## sakeido (Feb 1, 2013)

hold on, wait, some guys have said this girl isn't that cute? maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 1, 2013)

...Dammit her Twitter account got deleted.

And wait, isn't marijuana legal in Colorado? I don't see what the deal is with that point then.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Feb 1, 2013)

sakeido said:


> hold on, wait, some guys have said this girl isn't that cute? maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan



I was gonna say the same thing...



WaffleTheEpic said:


> ...Dammit her Twitter account got deleted.
> 
> And wait, isn't marijuana legal in Colorado? I don't see what the deal is with that point then.



It got deleted? NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah, I went looking for it. Either Twitter itself is borked or it got deleted. It said "Twitter server error" or something along those lines.

SUCH A SHAME. I was pretty curious about how many followers she gained... *ahem*

Edit: Either a fan made an account or the account did get deleted and she made a new one. Not sure which. 

https://twitter.com/carlycrunkbear


----------



## soundgardener75 (Feb 1, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Yeah, I went looking for it. Either Twitter itself is borked or it got deleted. It said "Twitter server error" or something along those lines.
> 
> SUCH A SHAME. I was pretty curious about how many followers she gained... *ahem*
> 
> ...



I just followed both. 

Doesn't making your account private be less visible to those people whom you don't want to follow you?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 1, 2013)

sakeido said:


> hold on, wait, some guys have said this girl isn't that cute? maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan



Dude, not all men are into blonde, WASP-girls. I for one wouldn't tap it. At all.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 1, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Dude, not all men are into blonde, WASP-girls. I for one wouldn't tap it. At all. I prefer brunettes:


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 1, 2013)

I am not into white girls, that's what I wanted to say lol


----------



## skeels (Feb 1, 2013)

SenorDingDong said:


> YOU'RE NOT MY MOM.


 
Eternal, man. Eternal.


Also, when I was in HS, the chicks were pretty cute- about Carly's style, a few extra-hotties. Don't get me wrong, she'd be a fine catch for a high school boy. An average catch for a collegiate dude. 

But she's not mega.

And all my teachers were old hags. 

If I had a teacher like this, I might have stayed in school! 

Also, yeah Colorado has lax weed laws. 

And lots of slutty girls, if I recall correctly. I don't know. I was drunk a lot when I lived there.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 1, 2013)

SenorDingDong said:


> But seriously.



Sure...leave the part about the one handed chin-ups out. Jerk. 

Fuck I let myself go...haha.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 1, 2013)

sakeido said:


> hold on, wait, some guys have said this girl isn't that cute? maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan



Right? 

*thinks to self, let's show off on the internet, they'll never know*

Internet doesn't fall for it.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 1, 2013)

This is basically a repeat of the Red Bull thread. Everyone thinks something is funny or says what they would do in a hypothetical scenario that appealing to fantasize about and then Watty comes in and acts like a moral crusader.

Provided all parties are 18, I don't have an issue with people having consensual sex. Who are you to judge what people, as consenting partners, would do? Much less, who are you to judge other's appearances.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 1, 2013)

So...he does this often?


----------



## skeels (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## budda (Feb 1, 2013)

someone find the link to those pics..


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 1, 2013)

athawulf said:


> I once told a smoking blonde teacher that I had a crush on her, and she gave me a kiss on the cheek.
> 
> Granted I was only 5 or 6 years old in 2nd grade


 
Jail. Bait.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol this thread. 

Also, lol this comment on that page: 
"she was stupid doing that at school with kids at school i there classes". Reminds me of those GI Joe dubs, especially the ending of the pork chop sandwich one.


----------



## budda (Feb 1, 2013)

Googled. She needs to get posted (if anyone knows that site )


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Feb 1, 2013)

As a college student I see some people that study to become teachers and it makes me sad that they could possibly succeed.

If I had kids I would not want her to be their teacher. I don't really care of what she does with her life (unless it's some sort of craziness) but I don't want stupid teachers for my hypothetical kids. Posting half nude pics of yourself on the internet is very stupid.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 1, 2013)

budda said:


> Googled. She needs to get posted (if anyone knows that site )




haha true. The only thing is that there aren't any full nudes. As soon as those are leaked, then she'llgetposted.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 1, 2013)

Nyx Erebos said:


> Posting half nude pics of yourself on the internet is very stupid.



Stupid? Or mankind's greatest achievement?


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Just trying to figure out why this makes your peener so sad.



This attempt at levity kind of kills your entire point, but whatever.



glassmoon0fo said:


> Dude, I don't know if you're as lame as you say everyone else in this thread is or if you had a shot at banging a teacher in highschool and blew it or what, but I've never seen a red-blooded man so opposed to the throught of a young guy getting some experienced tail. I think you don't have many options, and don't think anyone else should either  Christ almighty man, you've been all over this thread since last time I was here, if it bothers you so much, why subject yourself to it?



A) Let's recap what started this conversation:

Slightly attractive 23 year old teacher calls student jailbait and is caught having posted things about herself online that most parents would react unfavorably to. A bunch of immature, adolescent boys post that they would have had sex with her, provided their teacher was like that. And finally, I called said boys out on the fact that they wouldn't have ever had the offer extended them, nor would they have known what to do if it had (roughly speaking).

Also, what follows is at your behest, per the "penner" comment.

Annnnnnnnnd....instead of messing with the red bar on my page, if you take issue with the below, remember it's the fucking internet and everyone is entitled to their opinion. 

2) I was never in a position to have sex with a teacher, nor would I have done so if the opportunity had presented itself. Welcoming trouble for the sake of what, maybe 45 seconds (let's be real here) of gratification is not a cost-benefit situation I'd indulge in. And, just as a passing thought here, most our female teachers in HS were SIGNIFICANTLY more attractive than this "woman" happens to be.

3) I have nothing against a difference in age being present in a relationship, but given her position and the respective maturity level of the parties involved, I don't think the whole consenting adult comment fits in as well as you'd believe it to at first glance. To elaborate on the position; would you want people to assume that you went into teaching to "have your pick" of hot teenaged girls each year? More than half the point here is that she was indulging her proclivities in such a way as to bring them right up to the border of the social institution in question (public education). Again, not what I'd want my kid exposed to in any sense. 

4) Let's be honest, the conversation would have gone SOOOOO differently if it'd been a male teacher and a female student. Maybe a few half-hearted congrats on being able to pull a hot HS chick, but nothing like the conversation taking place now for sure. We had a male teacher at our HS text a few girls inappropriately and he was let go almost immediately after they found out. There wasn't a whole lot of fuss about it either, leastwise in the way she's getting attention from guys who apparently don't know that porn exists.

5) As to not having any options, I assume you mean to say that I haven't had the opportunity to fuck a willing and eager slut and think that nobody else should be doing so. As far as I'm concerned, do what you will. My issue was more with the fact that all these members crawled out of the proverbial woodwork to say they'd fuck her when it's doubtful she would've even made a pass at most of them. _Note: I'm NOT saying I'm any more of a looker than anyone else here._

And finally...in answer to your last point *shields up*

6) I'm a different type of guy than what's being represented here. Call me old fashioned, but I just can't see myself having a one-night-stand or anything like it, especially with a girl who's liable to have done it with many another man. To this end, and with it being a bit more uncommon these days, I hate getting lumped in with the sentiment that all guys a horny fucking machines that can't spare a second thought for anything other than boobs/beer/cash; in that order. (Not to mention football. FUCK football). So, when the opportunity presents itself, I stick up for the viewpoint that most guys would discount because it didn't get them laid. Call me a pussy for saying it, but life isn't all about sex.

And, to be fair, I'd rather claim to have slept with one woman I found attractive and was in love with than several others than were half-drunk, more than half-way ugly and/or did it because they felt horny. Take from that what you will about my "penner."


----------



## flint757 (Feb 2, 2013)

45 seconds is quite short man.  I can only assume that is a personal measure in which case I'd suggest not projecting it on to others...

This is light-hearted 'shootin the shit' talk in general which needs no breakdown or 'you're so full of shit' commentary. If you never partake in those type of conversations I pity you because they are quite enjoyable.

I understand your personal position, but others are perfectly allowed to be the typical dude if they wish. You complaining or raining on peoples parade isn't accomplishing much (not that this thread was meant to accomplish anything ). There is definitely more to life and I can agree that beyond a one night stand I'd have no interest in being with someone like her long term. That being said, there ain't nothing wrong with boobs, beer (I LOVE beer ) and money. After all money is what buys the gear and pays the bills. Lighten up a bit, this isn't serious conversation and not everyone is necessarily being 100% sincere and if they are who really cares.

As for the male teacher thing, at my school the volleyball coach slept with a few girls off the team, school found out and it went public. He committed suicide a few days later (ruined his career, marriage and community standing). So I agree there is definitely a double standard.  

Such is life.

[EDIT]

Also, with all the respect for peoples personal choices, sex isn't something that has diminishing returns or a mate for life effect. Finding the perfect woman typically happens outside the sack anyhow so even if someone had sex with tons of women it wouldn't make a whole lot of difference. Also, sex =/= slut and people can have sex (and often) without being 'contaminated'/diseased.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm sorry, but can you honestly say that, at 15-17 years, old you wouldn't have sex with her? Especially if she was the one making advances?



flint757 said:


> As for the male teacher thing, at my school the volleyball coach slept with a few girls off the team, school found out and it went public. He committed suicide a few days later (ruined his career, marriage and community standing). So I agree there is definitely a double standard.



Not to steer too far off topic, but did you go to Spring?


----------



## skeels (Feb 2, 2013)

Watty said:


> Let's recap .... A bunch of immature, adolescent boys post that ... it's the fucking internet and everyone is entitled to their opinion.


 


They sure did.


/end crunkbear


----------



## flint757 (Feb 2, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> I'm sorry, but can you honestly say that, at 15-17 years, old you wouldn't have sex with her? Especially if she was the one making advances?
> 
> 
> 
> Not to steer too far off topic, but did you go to Spring?



Went to Clear Creek. Lived closer to Spring though...


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 2, 2013)

Watty said:


> This attempt at levity kind of kills your entire point, but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possibly the only mature post in this whole thread.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 2, 2013)

Maturity? On SSO?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 2, 2013)

@watty, dude youre making a LOT of presumptions about other people based on your reality, how meture is that? You even admit that youre different from the average male, but it really doesnt seem like your presumed differences come from a place of security and self assurance, so is that a good thing? 

I have plenty more to say, especially about the difference between men and women as choosers in sexual partners (your "if the shoe were on the other foot" argument is obvious), but Im working a concert today and this is just going to go in circles, so im bowing out lol. Ill just say, you and the german guy sound like a blast to hang with


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

flint757 said:


> 45 seconds is quite short man.  I can only assume that is a personal measure in which case I'd suggest not projecting it on to others...



Given that you used that sentiment to set up the pun, I won't bother replying. 



flint757 said:


> This is light-hearted 'shootin the shit' talk in general which needs no breakdown or 'you're so full of shit' commentary. If you never partake in those type of conversations I pity you because they are quite enjoyable.



Read my number 6 again; I stick up for the underdog position when I find it, regardless of the type of discussion already having taken place.



flint757 said:


> I understand your personal position, but others are perfectly allowed to be the typical dude if they wish.



I completely understand that man, but I think that if more guys refrained from running their mouths in this sort of arena to try and "prove" something and instead expressed what they would really do in the situation (I can't be the ONLY ONE that feels this way), then I think guys wouldn't get as bad a rap as they do when in this age group.

I already have to pay more car insurance because of the demographic; I'd like for that "help" not to extend into trying to find a woman. 



flint757 said:


> You complaining or raining on peoples parade isn't accomplishing much (not that this thread was meant to accomplish anything ). There is definitely more to life and I can agree that beyond a one night stand I'd have no interest in being with someone like her long term. That being said, there ain't nothing wrong with boobs, beer (I LOVE beer ) and money. After all money is what buys the gear and pays the bills. Lighten up a bit, this isn't serious conversation and not everyone is necessarily being 100% sincere and if they are who really cares.



Again, refer back to number 6. Additionally, as I previously mentioned, my mom's a teacher and has been for almost 30 years. Given that, I have a different perspective than most might as my mom raised me to respect the position and what it does for society. Aside from everything else, it's hard to see someone who obviously cares so little for that aspect publicly post stuff like this and then have to see even the internet speak go straight for the "would bang" shit. 



flint757 said:


> Also, with all the respect for peoples personal choices, sex isn't something that has diminishing returns or a mate for life effect. Finding the perfect woman typically happens outside the sack anyhow so even if someone had sex with tons of women it wouldn't make a whole lot of difference. Also, sex =/= slut and people can have sex (and often) without being 'contaminated'/diseased.



I won't say that I can produce studies, but I believe the gist of sexual happiness results from having a positive introduction to it (not the case here for sure) and or having it with people you actually care about (again, not the case here). I won't pretend like this is a blanket statement for everyone, but personally I'd feel crushed if I ended up falling for a girl who told me she'd slept with a ton of guys simply because that's "what kids do." Not everyone is as cavalier about the practice as you and others here might be. Is there anything wrong with having loads of sex? Not necessarily, nor is that what I'm saying in the end. However, if you've had a ton of different partners, I don't expect you'd tell me the sex was great in every case, if not only because there was a certain connection missing.



gunshow86de said:


> I'm sorry, but can you honestly say that, at 15-17 years, old you wouldn't have sex with her? Especially if she was the one making advances?



Yes. Yes I can. 

I've encountered very few women that I would actually consider dumping my "morals" for, given their appearance and general stance on life. And, as I said earlier, I'd give this "woman" a 3 on a good day based on both categories.


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> I have plenty more to say, especially about the difference between men and women as choosers in sexual partners (your "if the shoe were on the other foot" argument is obvious), but Im working a concert today and this is just going to go in circles, so im bowing out lol. Ill just say, you and the german guy sound like a blast to hang with



Fair enough, though isn't that what ANY debate does? 

I'd be interested to hear what you're referring to about the disparity in men and women insofar as "choosing" is concerned, but if not...that's cool too.



glassmoon0fo said:


> @watty, dude youre making a LOT of presumptions about other people based on your reality, how meture is that? You even admit that youre different from the average male, but it really doesnt seem like your presumed differences come from a place of security and self assurance, so is that a good thing?



Yeah, I suppose I'm making a few assumptions, but they're based on the fact that even with this serious issue (at least that's the way I see it given the position she's in), guys go straight for the "would bang" conversation.

Care to elaborate on what you're basing the security and self assurance comments on?


----------



## leandroab (Feb 2, 2013)

Why is this still going on? Everyone is entitled to their opinions. Stop trying to be psychologists! Projecting yourself? What the fuck people? LOL internet discussions 

My opinion on the matter: Even if she approached me saying "I want to fuck you like an animal" I would still hesitate due to the fear of someone finding out and the eventual shit hitting the fan, even though being a horny as fuck teenager that everyone was back when you were 17.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 2, 2013)

Watty said:


> I completely understand that man, but I think that if more guys refrained from running their mouths in this sort of arena to try and "prove" something and instead expressed what they would really do in the situation (I can't be the ONLY ONE that feels this way), then I think guys wouldn't get as bad a rap as they do when in this age group.



You're still presuming everyone is being insincere. The amount of people who fit the stereotype and the amount who believe it are too big for you to remove honestly anyhow. 

Like I said, it's just people on the web screwin' around...



Watty said:


> I won't say that I can produce studies, but I believe the gist of sexual happiness results from having a positive introduction to it (not the case here for sure) and or having it with people you actually care about (again, not the case here).



That'd be true if the first time wasn't pretty much always awkward and terrible for the majority of people. Plus the number of people who think they are 'in love' in High School, give it up and eventually break up. I doubt they are now ruined for life and neither is the guy who just thought a chick was hot.

I will say that a lot of women agree with you to an extent. Last chick I was dating basically said she preferred someone who had no more than 3 partners, but she also said she did not want to sleep with a virgin. People are far more likely to find the 'right' one if they date and get some experience under their belt (not a notch, people don't have to brag, but experience is a good thing). Being in love with someone won't make bad sex good. 



Watty said:


> I won't pretend like this is a blanket statement for everyone, but personally I'd feel crushed if I ended up falling for a girl who told me she'd slept with a ton of guys simply because that's "what kids do."



If she is healthy and you two are truly in love why should the past matter at all (assuming the proverbial closet is clean and reputation is intact)? Something to think about, I don't need a response as that is your choice to choose.



Watty said:


> Not everyone is as cavalier about the practice as you and others here might be. Is there anything wrong with having loads of sex? Not necessarily, nor is that what I'm saying in the end. However, if you've had a ton of different partners, I don't expect you'd tell me the sex was great in every case, if not only because there was a certain connection missing.



Of course sex isn't always going to be good, but practice does make perfect.  

Sex can be making love, but sex can also be just sex.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 2, 2013)

flint757 said:


> That'd be true if the first time wasn't pretty much always awkward and terrible for the majority of people.



If you're referring to "love" then, yes. So much this. hahaha First time having sex was relatively awkward, too. Someone should start a thread about their first times. It could be really funny.


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

All fair points; I'll refrain from addressing them as this is getting to be a bit more personal...


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, because you calling all of us immature, spineless, ugly, adolescent, liar, virgins whom last 45 seconds in bed wasn't personal at all.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 2, 2013)

Watty said:


> All fair points; I'll refrain from addressing them as this is getting to be a bit more personal...



The only thing personal was the question I asked you.  The rest wasn't all that personal.



AxeHappy said:


> Yes, because you calling all of us immature, spineless, ugly, adolescent, liar, virgins whom last 45 seconds in bed wasn't personal at all.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 2, 2013)

^ Where have you been, flint757? I don't think I've seen you around in the past month or so.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 2, 2013)

Haven't been anywhere. Our paths just happen not to cross lately it seems.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 2, 2013)

She's going to need a name change that's for sure 

I do feel sorry for people that can't lead free lives due to their jobs.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 2, 2013)

soundgardener75 said:


> Aaaand followed on twitter.



Ditto. I may have to go to her school and take her out on a date or ten when I am in Colorado in a couple weeks.


----------



## Origin (Feb 2, 2013)

Something about a filthy bitch that just makes me....damn. 

I MEAN...... THAT'S JUST AWFUL.


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

Overall, I meant that comment to say that I wasn't going to say more, but since you posted the below, I figured I'd reply to just that.



AxeHappy said:


> Yes, because you calling all of us immature, spineless, ugly, adolescent, liar, virgins whom last 45 seconds in bed wasn't personal at all.



Immature? Yes, especially given most the "would bang" comments.
Spineless? No; dont know where you got this, unless you're trying to infer it from a moral stance.
Ugly? Relative term, but I suppose I insinuated that some folks definitely aren't "hot." (myself included)
Adolescent? Yes; take a look at SSO's demographic?
Liars? In this context; yes, depending on the individual.
Virgins? Sure; I'm 100% positive that some of us are...?
45 seconds? Tell me that your "hot" 23 year old teacher talking dirty and unzipping your pants wouldn't make some of the folks here pop immediately. 

And I meant personal in the way that I would have to reveal things about myself to support my further arguments that no one here would give two shits about, let alone what I've already said. Not personal in the capacity that I called anyone specifically out on anything more than saying they wouldn't ACTUALLY have gone through with sex if given this opportunity.



flint757 said:


> The only thing personal was the question I asked you.  The rest wasn't all that personal.



Not that anything UP TO this point was all that personal; if I'd continued to clarify on your points, it would've been more so on my end.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 2, 2013)

Some people here sound desperate.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 2, 2013)

Rebuttle!



Watty said:


> Immature? Yes, especially given most the "would bang" comments.


You are on SSO. Immaturity is the norm here 




> Spineless? No; dont know where you got this, unless you're trying to infer it from a moral stance.


Wait, why did I quote this?



> Ugly? Relative term, but I suppose I insinuated that some folks definitely aren't "hot." (myself included)


This was just mean, dude.



> Adolescent? Yes; take a look at SSO's demographic?


Valid point, I will let you have this one.



> Liars? In this context; yes, depending on the individual.


How do you know if anyone is lying? We could be dead serious and actually mean it and be right! You would never know cause you're dismissing everyone who says they would bang her as a liar 



> Virgins? Sure; I'm 100% positive that some of us are...?


Well yeah, in the demographic of SSO, some of us are bound to be.



> 45 seconds? Tell me that your "hot" 23 year old teacher talking dirty and unzipping your pants wouldn't make some of the folks here pop immediately.


This is a slightly valid point depending on who you are 
For some dudes, it would totally fuck them over, for others it would probably get them going even more


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 2, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Some people here sound desperate.


 
I can think of two.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 2, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> For some dudes, it would totally fuck them over, f_*or others it would probably get them going even more*_



So I guess you are the alpha kind of guy that would like, totally do it? Give me a break, man. Your contribution to this thread has proven otherwise.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 2, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> So I guess you are the alpha kind of guy that would like, totally do it? Give me a break, man. Your contribution to this thread has proven otherwise.



Uhhh.. What? No seriously, I don't understand what you're saying. What posts have I made that makes it seem as if I wouldn't?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 2, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Uhhh.. What? No seriously, I don't understand what you're saying. What posts have I made that makes it seem as if I wouldn't?



I don't know man, I am just kind of drunk.


----------



## Sunyata (Feb 2, 2013)

This thread is so fucking hilariously pathetic...and it's not because of everyone fantasizing about that cute teacher...


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

Sunyata said:


> This thread is so fucking hilariously pathetic...and it's not because of everyone fantasizing about that cute teacher...



I assume that's directed at me given most of the rest of it is comprised of my postings. Care to elaborate, or are you just going to drop the bomb and walk away?


----------



## Sunyata (Feb 2, 2013)

Watty said:


> I assume that's directed at me given most of the rest of it is comprised of my postings. Care to elaborate, or are you just going to drop the bomb and walk away?



Somewhat, but not entirely. 
I'll be back to opine in a bit. Don't take too much offense either, I'm hilariously fucking pathetic most of the time...


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 2, 2013)

Perhaps my personal philosophies are much more progressive than most, but remind me, exactly when was sex still considered a sacrament to only be shared when in the midst of the most passionate and permanent love? I don't jive with puritanical ideals, especially when most of those espousing them get just as much or more release from their hands then I do from women. Granted, that's an assumption, but still... It's demographically sound. 

Moral compasses that only point north indicate to me a lack of experience, particularly in this arena. Emotions cloud logic, so much so that even someone talking about sex with the implication that it's somehow unethical to engage in it casually could find themselves acting impulsively, and by their own standards impractically, if only the flood of chemicals rushing the brain where strong enough.

I will have to respectfully disagree with those who have let the cultural dogmas of decades past completely inform their worldviews without first testing the waters and making the decision for themselves. It's not heroin; you won't be ruined by a few experiences, and barring STDs (which shouldn't be an issue if you're using protection) you'll have some authority on the subject with which to make an informed decision. 

Also, I'm usually surprised at the pictures thread at how good-looking some of the members here are. Turns out we're not all sweaty neckbeards in our parent's basements, after all. Good thing, too, because they don't make basements in my part of Texas.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 2, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Haven't been anywhere. Our paths just happen not to cross lately it seems.


 
You saying I've been slumming in the wrong threads?


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 2, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Speak for yourself, I have been told I am one handsome fellow



Oh, to the gentleman who neg repped me for this post-

My beautiful friend Rose was the first person who told me I was a handsome man before we even were friends, as well as a few friends of mine and even people I barely know who are both men and women. Not my mother. So excuse me for having some confidence.


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> Perhaps my personal philosophies are much more progressive than most, but remind me, exactly when was sex still considered a sacrament to only be shared when in the midst of the most passionate and permanent love? I don't jive with puritanical ideals, especially when most of those espousing them get just as much or more release from their hands then I do from women. Granted, that's an assumption, but still... It's demographically sound.



To address what might have prompted this statement; sorry if my sentiments came across in such a limited fashion. I definitely do not mean to say that permanent relationships or marriage are the only avenues within which sex is truly applicable, let alone acceptable. I am, however, saying that going to pick up a different girl at a bar every night (not even going to touch on the woman's perspective here, out of my depth ) is not something I think is a practice to be peddled as "manly" or be represented as the pinnacle of male "achievement." 



The Reverend said:


> Moral compasses that only point north indicate to me a lack of experience, particularly in this arena. Emotions cloud logic, so much so that even someone talking about sex with the implication that it's somehow unethical to engage in it casually could find themselves acting impulsively, and by their own standards impractically, if only the flood of chemicals rushing the brain where strong enough.



Fair (and somewhat long-winded) point, hence the reason I said that I'd throw any moral - for lack of a better term - quibbles to the wind if the woman in question "blew me away" (NPI).



glassmoon0fo said:


> I can think of two.



_Assuming the intended recipients of said post based on the fact that there are really only two contrary to popular opinions present here._

Sorry, but how do M3l and I come across as desperate by saying that fucking anything that moves isn't something we idolize?


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Oh, to the gentleman who neg repped me for this post-



You got neg'd for THAT!? ...


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 2, 2013)

Watty said:


> You got neg'd for THAT!? ...



I know. I can understand if I was sounding like an asshole, but I was just trying to be funny and cocky...

sorry I mean penisy


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> I know. I can understand if I was sounding like an asshole, but I was just trying to be funny and cocky...
> 
> sorry I mean penisy



Well, that's how I read it. More proof that neg rep is pointless I guess.

Edit: @ funny, not asshole-y


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 2, 2013)

The word "penisy" is probably the only good thing about this thread.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 2, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> The word "penisy" is probably the only good thing about this thread.



Got that one from Family Guy's "Blue Harvest"


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 2, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Got that one from Family Guy's "Blue Harvest"


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 2, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> Perhaps my personal philosophies are much more progressive than most, but remind me, exactly when was sex still considered a sacrament to only be shared when in the midst of the most passionate and permanent love? I don't jive with puritanical ideals, especially when most of those espousing them get just as much or more release from their hands then I do from women. Granted, that's an assumption, but still... It's demographically sound.
> 
> Moral compasses that only point north indicate to me a lack of experience, particularly in this arena. Emotions cloud logic, so much so that even someone talking about sex with the implication that it's somehow unethical to engage in it casually could find themselves acting impulsively, and by their own standards impractically, if only the flood of chemicals rushing the brain where strong enough.
> 
> ...


 
Goddamned right.

Watty, I see how this is. I'd have to spend more time explaining to people watching this thread that you're taking the valid, clear points that others are making to the contrary of your own, and either twisting or stretching them to the absurd, than I'd like to, and that's all you really want. Seems, by the way that you quote every point others make (and long-windedly might I add, I laughed when you called someone ELSE out on that ) and asking questions that seem to try to paint the opponent into some corner, that you're one of those people who just like to argue. And by argue, I mean stir shit up. Look guy, if you HAD the option to pick up women and play the field, you probably would, but since you don't (you've made that much obvious), you use that big beautiful brain of yours to demean the very instincts that made us the dominant lifeforce on this planet, instead of learning how to play the game yourself. It's pretty stereotypical lifelong beta behavior, and it's probably pretty miserable and painful to deal with, so instead of working on you, you point fingers at the rest of us. Kinda lame dude.

One thing that's been bothering me that you said though, is that you have morals. I think you havn't gotten much opportunity to even exercise that "moral" rejection of a gorgeous woman. Please correct me if I'm wrong. If I'm not, just shut the hell up and let these guys fantasize about banging the hot slutty teacher. Because, fantasization is the first step in making any big dream come true, and isn't that what this bullshit argument was started for in the first place? 

This has become more about why watty's divining rod is bent than about that teacher, and I kinda think that's what he want's, so seriously, it's probably about time this thread was closed. It was kinda fun till the white knight showed up.


----------



## groph (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Watty, I see how this is. I'd have to spend more time explaining to people watching this thread that you're taking the valid, clear points that others are making to the contrary of your own, and either twisting or stretching them to the absurd, than I'd like to, and that's all you really want. Seems, by the way that you quote every point others make (and long-windedly might I add, I laughed when you called someone ELSE out on that )



As far as I know, the only "serious" points made contrary to mine have come from either you or Rev and my replies were only meant to clarify my original position in terms of how you interpreted it with your subsequent replies; I don't see how twisting or stretching comes into play, let alone trying to get you into a corner.

I mentioned the long-winded reply in reference to the single sentence that he used to describe what I was talking about. Sorry I wasn't more specific in saying it was a run-on sentence that confused me the first time I read it.



glassmoon0fo said:


> and asking questions that seem to try to paint the opponent into some corner, that you're one of those people who just like to argue. And by argue, I mean stir shit up. Look guy, if you HAD the option to pick up women and play the field, you probably would, but since you don't (you've made that much obvious), you use that big beautiful brain of yours to demean the very instincts that made us the dominant lifeforce on this planet, instead of learning how to play the game yourself.



I do like to debate people when they assert something that I don't like with no evidence or in terms that misrepresent something that I have no choice but to be associated with. For example, if the popular opinion was that cheesecake was shit and you happened to like it, would you not try to stick up for it when people gave stupid reasons for not liking it? That's obviously a gross misrepresentation of the actual issue in play here, but it makes my point well enough. And again, I'm NOT demeaning sex or people that have lots of it. It's all about the how and the why insofar as I'm concerned; treating it like most guys do (NOT that either your or Rev are included in that sentiment), is something I'm against. And you calling it a "game" shows that you're obviously on the other team when it comes time to start the clock. No need to further reiterate that position by calling me out like you do with:



glassmoon0fo said:


> It's pretty stereotypical lifelong beta behavior, and it's probably pretty miserable and painful to deal with, so instead of working on you, you point fingers at the rest of us. Kinda lame dude.



_*Picard's "Dayum" graphic here*_

Beta? Sure; though the label is bullshit. 
Miserable and Painful? Far from it. 



glassmoon0fo said:


> This has become more about why watty's divining rod is bent than about that teacher, and I kinda think that's what he want's, so seriously, it's probably about time this thread was closed. It was kinda fun till the white knight showed up.



Well, given I clearly said something along those line with #6, yeah, I suppose your approximation isn't all that out of line, despite being a bit more spirited. I don't get how the first part of your post leads you to call me a white knight though...

Regardless...yeah, Mods could close this one.


----------



## ASoC (Feb 2, 2013)

Cute teacher. I'd smang, given the opportunity.

Edit: Lol @ the rep I got for that. I'm too amused to be offended


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm not convinced it was a run-on sentence. 

I personally find this thread fascinating. If perfectly encapsulates the sort of 'outsider's elitism' you find at the bottom and in between every sort of subculture you can think of. Because one can't join in something, for reasons either real or imagined, they rationalize themselves as being above inclusion. It can vary from seeing it as beneath them, to a sense of apathy towards whatever the group is. The best part is that the subject is generally not aware of it, and either thinks their logic chain is infallible, or that they simply just 'choose' not to partake. 

I'd take a closer look at The Fox and The Grapes by Aesop, Watty.


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

On the run on sentence bit, fair enough. I just meant it to say that I didn't get the right implication after the first reading of it, which doesn't happen all that often outside of a textbook. 



The Reverend said:


> I personally find this thread fascinating. If perfectly encapsulates the sort of 'outsider's elitism' you find at the bottom and in between every sort of subculture you can think of. Because one can't join in something, for reasons either real or imagined, they rationalize themselves as being above inclusion. It can vary from seeing it as beneath them, to a sense of apathy towards whatever the group is. The best part is that the subject is generally not aware of it, and either thinks their logic chain is infallible, or that they simply just 'choose' not to partake.



I think this may be the most "high-brow" insult I've ever had directed against me, let alone seen used. For that, kudos. 



The Reverend said:


> I'd take a closer look at The Fox and The Grapes by Aesop, Watty.



Could have just said cognitive dissonance, would have been a bit less, shall we say...prudish? 

Anyways:

1) I said most kids, if given the option, would be too afraid/worried about consequences/moral quibbles/etc. to actually go through with said act, myself included.

2) I said sex was something I viewed as being a bit more "special" than the typical male sentiment of "if it has a pulse and is moderately attractive, I'll fuck it."

As a result, I get flamed for seemingly elevating myself above the position that I specifically said I didn't support.  To be more clear, it's not that I'm on the outside wanting in on the more promiscuous sexual lifestyle, rather that I'm in a completely different building relating the idea that most guys can give the password to the speakeasy, but wouldn't actually walk through the door.

To put both those ideas together; I'm just on a parallel track (both equally valid journeys to the same destination, namely fulfillment) saying that most the guys claiming to be on your train have one foot firmly planted on mine.


----------



## -42- (Feb 2, 2013)

For real though, she's not _that _cute.


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

+1


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll accept all your points. I mostly just like to argue for the sake of arguing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 2, 2013)

It's threads like this that keep me coming back to P&CE .


On topic, I had a hot math teacher in HS. I suppose I can't say with 100% certainty that I would've smanged if she made the move, but I know at the time I certainly thought I would've.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 2, 2013)

-42- said:


> For real though, she's not _that _cute.



She's really not. 

She's got a good body, though. And really, who wants to maintain eye contact with someone they're just fucking around with? It's weird.


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I'll accept all your points. I mostly just like to argue for the sake of arguing.



I figured that might the case... 



The Reverend said:


> And really, who wants to maintain eye contact with someone they're just fucking around with? It's weird.



Speak for yourself man, some girls just have eyes that....well....yeah, nvmd.

....fuuuuuuck.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 2, 2013)

Watty said:


> Speak for yourself man, some girls just have eyes that....well....yeah, nvmd.
> 
> ....fuuuuuuck.



This may sound weird, but I've always found things sort of traditionally sexy to be off-putting, including smouldering eyes. I do develop crushes on girls with great eyes really easily, though. 

And again, touche.


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> This may sound weird, but I've always found things sort of traditionally sexy to be off-putting, including smouldering eyes. I do develop crushes on girls with great eyes really easily, though.
> 
> And again, touche.



"Smouldering?"

I'm not talking make-up or anything like that...sometimes even just the contrast between hair color and eye color is something I think is really attractive...


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 2, 2013)

Watty said:


> "Smouldering?"
> 
> I'm not talking make-up or anything like that...sometimes even just the contrast between hair color and eye color is something I think is really attractive...



I thought you meant something akin to 'bedroom eyes.' You know, that sort of seductive look? It's just cheesy to me. I suppose I've been desensitized by the media.


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I thought you meant something akin to 'bedroom eyes.' You know, that sort of seductive look? It's just cheesy to me. I suppose I've been desensitized by the media.



Ah, though as far as I'm concerned, she wouldn't even need to be looking a certain way 

Edit: Also...smiley count = 1684932 so far this thread....


....


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Feb 2, 2013)

Jesus you guys can start an argument over anything


----------



## Watty (Feb 2, 2013)

As we both stated, it's enjoyable.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 3, 2013)

Watty said:


> To address what might have prompted this statement; sorry if my sentiments came across in such a limited fashion. I definitely do not mean to say that permanent relationships or marriage are the only avenues within which sex is truly applicable, let alone acceptable. I am, however, saying that going to pick up a different girl at a bar every night (not even going to touch on the woman's perspective here, out of my depth ) is not something I think is a practice to be peddled as "manly" or be represented as the pinnacle of male "achievement."



But, bud. No one is embellishing picking up mad bitches regularly. We're all just chiming in on how she's cute and we'd enjoy smashing her and would, if the opportunity presented itself in a safe manner. 

And there's no pissing contests here either, broseph. Hormones are hormones. You don't just get them during puberty. If a chick with a glorious ass walks by, I shall look, discretely of course, then think to myself, "Damn, that's a nice ass. I would enjoy hitting it from the back." I would mean it, too, because hitting it from the back, in my experience, is very, very enjoyable. 

And if a buddy of mine is with me and I was bored or tipsy, I'd nudge him and tell him to check it out and we'd most likely both agree. Doesn't mean that we're trying to prove ourselves as macho men or that we'd immediately fuck her no matter what. Just means that we see eye-to-eye on something and common grounds is a good thing because it's usually followed by fun banter. SSO is a fun banter playground.

Mind you, I'm a guy who loves good girls and isn't into beauty-obsessed whores and would very much like to find, date and take it reasonably slow with a good girl. I'm assuming you would also, but that doesn't make our instinct and hormones obsolete and doesn't make having safe sex with a consenting partner wrong. If YOU don't think she's cute enough or morally positive enough for you, that's cool, man. I can dig it. But, why are we all jerks, ugly, and jersey-shore douchers because we think she's cute and would hit it?





Watty said:


> Fair (and somewhat long-winded) point, hence the reason I said that I'd throw any moral - for lack of a better term - quibbles to the wind if the woman in question "blew me away" (NPI).



That contradicts every previous statement you've made. 

So, if she's hot enough, and morally sound enough, you'd hit it? 

Previously, you said she was a 3/10 regarding looks and morals. You're, very indirectly, implying that your standards are superior and if so, then . If not, then I take that back. Remember, attraction, physically and mentally, is subjective. 

And as for the comments about sso'ers being ugly. Beauty in things exists merely in the mind which contemplates them. If some guy whom a majority perceives as fat and ugly attracts the gaze and attention of a girl, whom also is perceived as such by the majority, and they date and caress one another and feel attraction toward one another and are confident in their own appearance, outside the destructive shadow of society's generalizations, then that is a handsome man and a beautiful woman together because they see each other and themselves as such. Of course, not everyone would agree with that, but as far as their opinions are concerned, no others are valid. 

I know I just got all artsy fartsy on you guys, but I found your statements calling people ugly to be very rude man. I used to be very self conscious of my appearance, despite girls telling me I was handsome, despite dating some very attractive girls, and despite being very athletic and pretty muscular. All because of people like you and society/media's dominant perception of beauty. 


You're a smart guy and are very well spoken, but calm the fuck down, man. Life's too damn short to be so uptight. You analyse a little too much. Relax, go pick up some cute girl at a vegan cafe(or where ever perfectly good gentlemen pick up chicks at), do whatever you have to do to feel okay about doing stuff with her, and fuck her brains out. Like, get all up in that shit, yo. All motherfuckin' angles. I guarantee you that afterward, you'll be like "Ohhhhhhhhh, I get it now."

PS I think that teacher is cute. In my personal opinion, she is not mind-blowingly, amazingly, perfectly hot. But, cute enough to make me check her out if we were at a bar or something. 

And as a few mentioned, she totally fucked her shit up by doing this. I do think she's dumb as hell if she thought posting half nudes and talking about weed(even though it's legal in CO) wasn't going to hinder her success as a teacher. It's wild how much the internet affects our lives. That's why I never use my real name on any social sites and untag myself from pics with friends where I'm doing anything that could fuck my chances up with employment.



Phew! Sorry for the novel, guys. haha


----------



## flint757 (Feb 3, 2013)

Watty said:


> Not that anything UP TO this point was all that personal; if I'd continued to clarify on your points, it would've been more so on my end.



Ahhh gotcha. Makes sense.



m3l-mrq3z said:


> Some people here sound desperate.



How so? It isn't like anyone is flying over there right now at an attempt to get laid. Saying "would bang" doesn't really make someone desperate. She's not necessarily a 'slut' either. She got in trouble for photo's and a comment not for actually sleeping with a student(s) as far as I understand.



tedtan said:


> You saying I've been slumming in the wrong threads?



 

Yep, kind of crazy when you think about it. What are the chances...



Watty said:


> 1) I said most kids, if given the option, would be too afraid/worried about consequences/moral quibbles/etc. to actually go through with said act, myself included.
> 
> 2) I said sex was something I viewed as being a bit more "special" than the typical male sentiment of "if it has a pulse and is moderately attractive, I'll fuck it."



The only thing that really irks me about some of your posts is the fact that you claim to not want to be judged based on your 'groups' behavior (I doubt you actually are unless the women you know are stupid) and yet you have judged and made a lot of assumptions about all of us without really knowing otherwise.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 3, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> I'm not convinced it was a run-on sentence.
> 
> I personally find this thread fascinating. If perfectly encapsulates the sort of 'outsider's elitism' you find at the bottom and in between every sort of subculture you can think of. Because one can't join in something, for reasons either real or imagined, they rationalize themselves as being above inclusion. It can vary from seeing it as beneath them, to a sense of apathy towards whatever the group is. The best part is that the subject is generally not aware of it, and either thinks their logic chain is infallible, or that they simply just 'choose' not to partake.
> 
> I'd take a closer look at The Fox and The Grapes by Aesop, Watty.




When, I was starting to read this paragraph, the first thing that came to mind was cognitive dissonance. Nolly posted it in one of the HAARP threads, if I remember correctly, and it was a very interesting read. Kinda makes your brain hurt after reading though. haha (Kidding, kinda) Here, in case anyone's interested.

Cognitive dissonance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This thread is a perfect example of a good ol' debate that hasn't turned into "Yeah, well, well, you're a faggot." Well, at least it hasn't yet.


----------



## Watty (Feb 3, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> You're a smart guy and are very well spoken, but calm the fuck down, man.



I thought we were kind of done with the argument given that it really petered out before you posted this. I understand wanting to get the last word in with your thoughts, but...it was over, right? 

And, thanks for the compliment.

So, to answer the points that were left over, and weren't necessarily directly related to the last bit of the exchange:



straightshreddd said:


> That contradicts every previous statement you've made. So, if she's hot enough, and morally sound enough, you'd hit it?



No, it doesn't contradict, it runs contrary to. I'm simply saying that I'd have to have a "DAMN" moment if I was going to leave the typical "requirements" by the wayside. Being that I don't routinely find women that I believe to be THAT attractive whom I'd be interested in normally (given interests/etc), it's somewhat of a non issue in even thinking about it.  



straightshreddd said:


> And as for the comments about sso'ers being ugly. Beauty in things exists merely in the mind which contemplates them. If some guy whom a majority perceives as fat and ugly attracts the gaze and attention of a girl, whom also is perceived as such by the majority, and they date and caress one another and feel attraction toward one another and are confident in their own appearance, outside the destructive shadow of society's generalizations, then that is a handsome man and a beautiful woman together because they see each other and themselves as such. Of course, not everyone would agree with that, but as far as their opinions are concerned, no others are valid.
> 
> I know I just got all artsy fartsy on you guys, but I found your statements calling people ugly to be very rude man. I used to be very self conscious of my appearance, despite girls telling me I was handsome, despite dating some very attractive girls, and despite being very athletic and pretty muscular. All because of people like you and society/media's dominant perception of beauty.



Fair point, and I didn't mean it to be overly rude, also not trying to say I have "insider rights" given my own appearance. However, I do absolutely hate it when people say they don't judge when they do. I'm not insinuating that you would have done so with anybody on here, but if you didn't know the person from here and therefore didn't the built-in camaraderie, I don't believe you for a second when you say you wouldn't make some sort of determination along these lines. Our lives are made up of judgements that influence decisions and ultimately, we categorize them....it's what we've evolved to do. You can try and consciously break that cycle if you really put your mind to it, but then you demonstrate the fact that you're trying to avoid it. Catch 22's suck, so I tend to call it like everyone sees it instead of hiding behind courtesy; and I certainly would hate to apologize for voicing what I'm sure a lot of people are thinking. That, not necessarily as it applies here, but in any avenue of life.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 3, 2013)

-42- said:


> For real though, she's not _that _cute.



No one said she was.


----------



## Watty (Feb 3, 2013)

flint757 said:


> The only thing that really irks me about some of your posts is the fact that you claim to not want to be judged based on your 'groups' behavior (I doubt you actually are unless the women you know are stupid) and yet you have judged and made a lot of assumptions about all of us without really knowing otherwise.



That's exactly the point that's "hidden" within everything I've said. I DON'T have anything with which to base my opinion of you on, other than what you say in the thread. Which, ultimately, happens to be why a lot of the general discussion here occurred. Something was said that I took issue with, and I made it known.

As to the judging and such, Rev brought up a situation on his end that I certainly never would have found myself in, and that informed some of how I chose to respond to his posts. With you, I didn't have that to go on, so I hope I didn't come off overly, and 'assumptively,' harsh...loosing track now.


----------



## Watty (Feb 3, 2013)

And, with that, I feel like I have an RSI....


----------



## tedtan (Feb 3, 2013)

^ I'm not surprised, man - you've certainly kept this going longer than it needed to. I don't mean to be offensive, but you could (should) have dropped it several pages back.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 3, 2013)

Watty, Dude, you remind me of my friend, Nathan.  He always has to be right about everything. Although, it is easier to argue you with you because you're grammar is good, but still you guys are very fucking similar. haha


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

-42- said:


> For real though, she's not _that _cute.



Seriously. I'd give her a 6/10 at best.

I haven't really read this thread past page 1.

But, on the topic of guys and "looks" and the correlation of that and being able to get hot pussy. you don't have to be an amazing looking or incredibly fit to get some hot ass.

You want to know the big secret? Don't be a fucking pussy and GO AFTER WHAT YOU WANT. Be confident. BE A MAN! If you aren't 100% confident in yourself, a woman will smell that on you and not give you the time of day.

10 years ago... talking to a gorgeous woman that was out of my league I'd be all flabbergasted and embarrassed not knowing what to say. 
Nowadays? Don't give any fucks. And, it's amazing the kind of response you get from women when you just don't give a shit what they think of you.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 3, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Seriously. I'd give her a 6/10 at best.




Yeah, none of this is arguing whether or not she's super hot. Most of us agree that's she cute but I don't think anyone here is saying she's the be all end all. Not that our opinions matter. But she is pretty cute. Like, anyone who says she is butt ass ugly is either lying to sound like an elitist or has retardedly high standards. Like on some, "I'd rather fuck a pile of dog shit than hug Megan Fox's atrocious ass." type level. haha


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Yeah, none of this is arguing whether or not she's super hot. Most of us agree that's she cute but I don't think anyone here is saying she's the be all end all. Not that our opinions matter. But she is pretty cute. Like, anyone who says she is butt ass ugly is either lying to sound like an elitist or has retardedly high standards. Like on some, "I'd rather fuck a pile of dog shit than hug Megan Fox's atrocious ass." type level. haha









Looking at this picture makes me really think I was being too generous with that six


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 3, 2013)

Arguing is fun!  It's the reason many people find it fun to seek a career as a lawyer or attorney. It's an interesting art to be able to raise certain points and distinguish why your point of view, an opinion, is more 'correct' than another.



Watty said:


> 1) I said most kids, if given the option, would be too afraid/worried about consequences/moral quibbles/etc. to actually go through with said act, myself included.



I honestly had no idea that this was the reasoning behind why you thought anyone wouldn't do it  I thought you just thought none of us would have had the balls to do it! This makes a lot more sense and while I agree with this sentiment, there are far more people than I think you give credit to whom could give two shits about social repercussions, etc.



> 2) I said sex was something I viewed as being a bit more "special" than the typical male sentiment of "if it has a pulse and is moderately attractive, I'll fuck it."



I would like to distinguish here the difference between 'Sex' and 'Love-Making'. It is my personal opinion that love making is an intimate act. Intimate, emotionally, as well as physically. Sex, however, is more of an activity. While, yes, there is a certain amount of physical intimacy because you are opening yourself up to someone, there are quite a few people who are very very comfortable with their own selves and bodies (See pornography).



> As a result, I get flamed for seemingly elevating myself above the position that I specifically said I didn't support.  To be more clear, it's not that I'm on the outside wanting in on the more promiscuous sexual lifestyle, rather that I'm in a completely different building relating the idea that most guys can give the password to the speakeasy, but wouldn't actually walk through the door.



I'd like to point out the fact that, while I have only had sex with one woman, I certainly wouldn't mind a slightly more promiscuous lifestyle. Not saying it's what I would prefer, but it doesn't sound bad necessarily. So, I guess with this, you could say I'm kind of in the middle between indifferent and outside-wanting-in but I'm not sure what that does to The Reverend's points about such ideals against behavior.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 3, 2013)

I decided not to read the last two pages because fuck that

My 

Would I fuck her if she was my teacher? Not even if she offered it.

Would I fuck her NOW, seeing as I'm not a student of hers?
Hell yes, and probably smoke with her afterwards.


----------



## Watty (Feb 3, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Arguing is fun!  It's the reason many people find it fun to seek a career as a lawyer or attorney. It's an interesting art to be able to raise certain points and distinguish why your point of view, an opinion, is more 'correct' than another.



Let's be honest here man, it's ACTUALLY about that moment when the person you're arguing against sputters because they have NO RETORT that makes any sense. That look is hilarious. (I agree with you)

And my hands are too fucking tired to keep going.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 3, 2013)

watts, I luv u and stuf, but stahp ok


----------



## Watty (Feb 3, 2013)

You dant ephen no mi?


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

Rustlin' jammies is fun


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 3, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Looking at this picture makes me really think I was being too generous with that six



Alright, again, No one is arguing that's she's super fine, but you picked a shitty picture. lol I can go find a shitty picture of any chick in the world that can make her look weird. haha


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 3, 2013)

Watty said:


> Let's be honest here man, it's ACTUALLY about that moment when the person you're arguing against sputters because they have NO RETORT that makes any sense. That look is hilarious. (I agree with you)
> 
> And my hands are too fucking tired to keep going.




You, seriously, must have a VERY hard time socializing with people, let alone girls. 


I apologize if that came off as rude, and I mean no disrespect, but judging by everything you've said, I'm about 98% sure I'm right. 


Have a good night everyone, I'm done with this thread. haha


----------



## gamber (Feb 3, 2013)

............be back in ten


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Alright, again, No one is arguing that's she's super fine, but you picked a shitty picture. lol I can go find a shitty picture of any chick in the world that can make her look weird. haha



I'm just putting in my  If you want to keep quoting me, I will keep responding 

She's actually not that good looking. The only time she looks decent in the pics I skimmed past were the ones where you could barely make out her face.

Girls got a giant forehead, unnattractive eyes, smokes (uggleeh), thin lips. Probably an annoying attention seeker too. Why else would she jeopardize her career just to post stupid shit like she did? And, she's supposed to be a teacher??? 


You guys can have her.


----------



## gamber (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks pal


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

gamber said:


> thanks pal



Beggars can't be choosers


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, totally unattractive 

She's at least a 7 to me.


----------



## wlfers (Feb 3, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Girls got a giant forehead, unnattractive eyes, smokes (uggleeh), thin lips.







See picture 11 (2nd to last) in that news article. None of those features matter from that perspective.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 3, 2013)

This girl took the YOLO lifestyle a bit too far.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Feb 3, 2013)

This is what she would look like in your bedroom.

Yeah.


----------



## Necris (Feb 3, 2013)

From the thread title I was expecting a male teacher.


----------



## gamber (Feb 3, 2013)

k.


----------



## matt397 (Feb 3, 2013)

If you guys honestly think this chick isn't cute, or better yet, hot, then Im ok with banging the ugly chick.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

This is what she looks like in your bed:






No. Thanks. You can see her looks are all in her make up.

Go to any college and you can find girls that blow this girl away in a heartbeat.


----------



## 3074326 (Feb 3, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> This is what she looks like in your bed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't even see half her face! Based on the other evidence, I'm going with the opinion that she's hot enough. 

I would. She's hot enough for a one nighter. I actually think she's pretty good looking. Apparently I have lower standards than the rest of the internet. More for me!


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 3, 2013)

She is at the most a 6 for me tbh. Although just the thought of having sex with a teacher is awesome.


----------



## -42- (Feb 3, 2013)

Guys, she's basic af.

C'mon.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 3, 2013)

OH MY GOD. A sexy teacher tweeting naked pics and smoking legal marijuana!?!??!!??!??!?!


----------



## engage757 (Feb 3, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> This is what she looks like in your bed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is damn good looking bro. And I date a LOT of good looking girls, just saying. I'ld hit it in a second.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 3, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Would I fuck her if she was my teacher? Not even if she offered it.



I don't believe this for a SECOND. 

And neither does anyone else.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm still standing by my statement that, I'd hit that.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 3, 2013)

ITT: dick measuring



engage757 said:


> I don't believe this for a SECOND.
> 
> And neither does anyone else.



Don't matter if you don't believe me, I would much rather not be involved in one of those aforementioned "student teacher sex scandals".


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 3, 2013)

engage757 said:


> She is damn good looking bro. And I date a LOT of good looking girls, just saying. I'ld hit it in a second.



Eh maybe she just ain't my type. I prefer Latina's and Asians


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 3, 2013)

engage757 said:


> She is damn good looking bro. And I date a LOT of good looking girls, just saying. I'ld hit it in a second.



I've dated my fair share of good looking girls, the guys in chat have seen some pics. She doesn't qualify


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok, so the jury is hung on her face, but is anybody here denying that her body is wreckable? I can get over a butterface if they're put together like she is.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 3, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> I've dated my fair share of good looking girls, the guys in chat have seen some pics. She doesn't qualify



But you would hit it. At least.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 3, 2013)

Axx likes Vietnamese women, no other race can satisfy his baby face


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm all about women who look just as good without makeup on as they do when they're all prettied up. I've been tricked by masterful makeup application skills before... Never again.


----------



## 3074326 (Feb 3, 2013)

I've seen some girls with and without makeup that look much worse without makeup... but it wasn't enough to make them unfuckable. I mean, I'm sure there are exceptions, but I don't think this is one of them. 

Makeup doesn't make the body look better.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 3, 2013)

THEY DON'T WEAR MAKEUP ON THEIR VAGINAS AMIRITE UGAIS.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## knifefightintheor (Feb 4, 2013)

Watty said:


> Let's not pretend even for a second that any of you would've ACTED on this if your teacher had been like this.



Where's Belleal?

I want to hear his story about how he almost did but couldn't pull it off. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/belleal.html


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 4, 2013)

engage757 said:


> But you would hit it. At least.



Actually, I would pass. Call the BS card all you want. I can afford to be picky.

And, Waffle... my fiance is actually the first asian girl I've been with


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 4, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> THEY DON'T WEAR MAKEUP ON THEIR VAGINAS AMIRITE UGAIS.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Feb 4, 2013)

You guys are awesome! I posted the same thread at TGP and got an entirely different feedback from it.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 4, 2013)

TGP? Care to provide us with a link? I would very much like to know whether or not the guys over there indulged in a discussion around "banging that puzzeh".


----------



## soundgardener75 (Feb 4, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> TGP? Care to provide us with a link? I would very much like to know whether or not the guys over there indulged in a discussion around "banging that puzzeh".



Would I get in trouble for posting that link here? I don't want to be banned here, I love this General Discussion area of sso.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 4, 2013)

Why would you get banned? What kind of forum is that anyway?


----------



## soundgardener75 (Feb 4, 2013)

TGP Edition


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 4, 2013)

Problem solved.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 4, 2013)

soundgardener75 said:


> TGP Edition



lol that thread is oozing with win. Gotta love internet fora.

One of the posts reminded me of this woman, who actually got one of her students to sleep with her. Debra Lafave:








I am still not doing her. Western media, what are you doing wrong?!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Feb 4, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


>



Is... Is that Alexi Laiho?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 4, 2013)

I wonder how many people on guitar forums would actually prefer to bang Alexi instead of doing that teacher.


----------



## ASoC (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't know about you guys, or why this hasn't been posted yet (does it qualify as nsfw? I don't think it does), but I'd be all over that if she offered 
http://i1076.photobucket.com/albums...56417E9-4512-000003B08F2646E6_zpsfe586a9c.jpg


----------



## Overtone (Feb 4, 2013)

She does have good hands for shredding 

edit: and quite a butt


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 4, 2013)

She has an elephant tattoo.

My biological father is from Africa, and before I was adopted, he told me stories about elephants. I'm not sure they were true, in hindsight. 

If I'm being honest, I think I would have a 'thing' with her, but I wouldn't show my friends her bad pictures if they were curious about who I was with. Or like, hiking would not be high on my list of group activities to invite her on. 

You know, that's more fascinating to me than anything else. Why do we have such double standards? How can we internally be okay with hooking up with someone who isn't incredibly attractive, and yet not want others to find out? Wanting to fuck someone means that some instinctual part of you thinks they're worth creating a child with, but god forbid your buddies see her without makeup!


----------



## skeels (Feb 4, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> You know, that's more fascinating to me than anything else. Why do we have such double standards? How can we internally be okay with hooking up with someone who isn't incredibly attractive, and yet not want others to find out? Wanting to fuck someone means that some instinctual part of you thinks they're worth creating a child with, but god forbid your buddies see her without makeup!


 
Not necessarily. I think sometimes wanting to fuck someone means that some instinctual part of you wants to get laid.

Also, mopeds.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 4, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> She has an elephant tattoo.
> 
> My biological father is from Africa, and before I was adopted, he told me stories about elephants. I'm not sure they were true, in hindsight.
> 
> ...


If I let my dick run free too I'd be fucking practically anything that had two legs and a wet hole.







DOWN BOY!


----------



## pink freud (Feb 4, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> THEY DON'T WEAR MAKEUP ON THEIR VAGINAS AMIRITE UGAIS.



Actually, that IS a thing.

Anyway:


----------



## EdgeC (Feb 4, 2013)

I could sleep with a highschool teacher tonight if i wanted to...



...because i'm married to one. 


But seriously, i've got no chance. 

OT, my wife has two or three student teachers per year that she oversees the practical part of their teaching degree. Usually they're in thier young twenties and rock up for their first day dressed like they're going out to a night club. 

Needless to say all the boys go apeshit. But some of the student teachers play up to it bit. I'd say this one just let things go to her head so to speak. 

Probably nothing new. It's just now there is twitter and facebook etc.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 5, 2013)

ASoC said:


> Don't know about you guys, or why this hasn't been posted yet (does it qualify as nsfw? I don't think it does), but I'd be all over that if she offered
> http://i1076.photobucket.com/albums...56417E9-4512-000003B08F2646E6_zpsfe586a9c.jpg



You guys remember all the posts where I clearly stated how I, if given the chance, would still not go for it? 

Forget about those.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 5, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> You guys remember all the posts where I clearly stated how I, if given the chance, would still not go for it?
> 
> Forget about those.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 5, 2013)

What can I say, man. Boobs are overrated.


----------



## wlfers (Feb 5, 2013)

^ I think the first time this thread we've agreed


----------



## ASoC (Feb 5, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> You guys remember all the posts where I clearly stated how I, if given the chance, would still not go for it?
> 
> Forget about those.



You're welcome. 

That goes for all of you


----------



## Lagtastic (Feb 5, 2013)

This thread has been making me smile for days.


Smang.


Out.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 5, 2013)

Personally....I think that she's at most a 5...maybe even a 4. That being said and I were single...ya, I'd still hit it LOL. I don't think she's all that. Nice ass and that's where her looks stop IMO.

As for the actual scandal. It's her personal life. What she does there shouldn't cross over into any job. Someone mentioned a DUI either in a comment somewhere or on here on how that could cross over into a teacher getting fired. If a teacher does something illegal, he/she should be fired...no issues there. But if this is in CO and there's (now) nothing illegal there...they should get their draws out of their asses and leave this chic alone.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 5, 2013)

Am I the only one here who can't believe 23-year-olds are allowed to teach?


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 5, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Am I the only one here who can't believe 23-year-olds are allowed to teach?


I had a 23 y/o teach my son's 6th grade class....she was f'king horrible and damn sure wasn't ready for parent questions. I wanted to tell her to go back to school and learn a new career.

That being said....I have seen some fresh graduates teach younger children with no issues and excel at it.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 5, 2013)

Given the average life span of a student becoming a teacher, I think it's necessary. The rate of career changes for new teachers is ridiculous.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 5, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Am I the only one here who can't believe 23-year-olds are allowed to teach?


 
Well, given four years to earn a BA and teaching certification, a student who starts going to Uni right after graduating high school at 18 would be 22 when they're officially qualified to teach. What would you have them do after becoming qualified if not teach, and for how long?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 5, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> What would you have them do after becoming qualified if not teach, and for how long?


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 5, 2013)

How are they supposed to learn to become a good teacher without teaching?


----------



## sakeido (Feb 5, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> This is what she looks like in your bed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She had the balls to post a picture of herself with no makeup making an ugly face on a twitter that now has 25k+ followers... dat confidence is just so hot


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 5, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> How are they supposed to learn to become a good teacher without teaching?



Student teaching?


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 5, 2013)

It's not the same. Not at all. In my experience anyways.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 5, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Student teaching?



...which is usually done as part of their training when they're still university students.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Feb 5, 2013)

I will re-iterate my opinion. I would still bang her.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 5, 2013)

Jason_Clement said:


> I will re-iterate my opinion. I would still bang her.



Calm down, dude.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Feb 5, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Calm down, dude.



I am so calm. This is how calm I am.






Look at me all calm


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 5, 2013)

I miss my dog


----------



## Randy (Feb 5, 2013)

*Thread's staying open for now, but please no more embedding anything NSFW or even borderline.

That's a warning.*


----------



## leandroab (Feb 5, 2013)

I miss sex


----------



## Jason_Clement (Feb 5, 2013)

Randy said:


> *Thread's staying open for now, but please no more embedding anything NSFW or even borderline.
> 
> That's a warning.*



It was just a dog D:


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 5, 2013)

Randy said:


> *Thread's staying open for now, but please no more embedding anything NSFW or even borderline.*
> 
> *That's a warning.*


 

 Those pictures popped up here on my school computer, my teacher was really interested at what I was looking at.


----------



## skeels (Feb 5, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> What can I say, man. Boobs are overrated.



Ok so this thread has been pretty civil so far but..

Dude. Those are fighting words.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 5, 2013)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Those pictures popped up here on my school computer, my teacher was really interested at what I was looking at.


 
Maybe teachers are dirty old horn-dogs, then.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 5, 2013)

A.) When Randy starts moderating, you better back the fuck up
B.) I'm not huge on huge boobs, either
C.) America


----------



## Randy (Feb 5, 2013)

The Reverend said:


> A.) When Randy starts moderating, you better back the fuck up
> *B.) I'm not huge on huge boobs, either*



I'm about to moderate the shit out of you.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 5, 2013)

This forum is amazing. I love you guys. Got my daily lol's here.


----------



## skeels (Feb 5, 2013)

All this hating on boobs is making me feel really uncomfortable...


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't hate boobs, I just massively prefer a gorgeous looking ass.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 5, 2013)

Yup, I can do a lot more with ass that don't quit than I can with more than a handfull of boobage. Motorboating is fun and all, but the expiration date on huge knockers is too short


----------



## soundgardener75 (Feb 5, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Yup, I can do a lot more with ass that don't quit than I can with more than a handfull of boobage. Motorboating is fun and all, but the expiration date on huge knockers is too short



So much truth to this post!


----------



## soundgardener75 (Feb 5, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> I don't hate boobs, I just massively prefer a gorgeous looking ass.



And this too!


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 6, 2013)

sakeido said:


> She had the balls to post a picture of herself with no makeup making an ugly face on a twitter that now has 25k+ followers... dat confidence is just so hot



That's why most of her face is covered?


----------



## skeels (Feb 6, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Yup, I can do a lot more with ass that don't quit than I can with more than a handfull of boobage. Motorboating is fun and all, but the expiration date on huge knockers is too short



I find your lack of faith. ... disturbing.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 6, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> I don't hate boobs, I just massively prefer a gorgeous looking ass.



I can get behind this.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 6, 2013)

Soundgardener75*s avatar reminds me somehow of TheReverend`s.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 6, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> That's why most of her face is covered?



she still showed her eyes. that's where no makeup shows the most
and she looked just as good if not slightly better than most hot girls do with no makeup


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 6, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> So 23 is too young for female's to teach students that will sexually objectify them. Also Too young to make all the brightest decisions.
> 
> The forum is a bunch of odd guys that would do unspeakable things to her, or any women for the most part. Except the ones that are TOO cool for the majority of the forum.
> *
> Is there really anything that can be said in this thread anymore that is on topic?*



Yeah, tits or arse?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 6, 2013)

Generally I'm more accustomed to girls with pretty face and nice ass,or decent face and boobs.

When both boobs and nice face are involved I short circuit i don't know what to stare at first don't laugh it's a real problem


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 6, 2013)

Why did I get the "two years before retirement" teachers when it was my day. :'(


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Feb 7, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> But seriously any updates on her plan in life from here?? Like she cant be a teacher again in Colorado probably.



She'll become the sso favourite porn star.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 7, 2013)

^Not really. But she will indeed become Josephaoi`s favourite pornstar.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 7, 2013)

No way mang. Sasha Grey all the way.


----------



## MFB (Feb 7, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> No way mang. Sasha Grey all the way.



99% sure she's retired


----------



## sage (Feb 7, 2013)

Holy schnapps. Can't believe I missed this one. 

On the questions regarding the teacher's hotness: Yes. Definitely hot. Good attitude also.

On the subject of "would you have banged her if you were her student?": Probably not. I had a super hot (and willing) girlfriend in high school and I would not have wanted to mess that up. 

On the subject of "would I have even been hot enough that the teacher would have made the invitation in the first place?": Uh, not really. No. I can safely say, with an entirely unblemished record of staunch heterosexuality, that there were far hotter dudes than me in my high school who would have been the objects of her proclivities. Even with my extended vocabulary and large penis.

On the big boobs vs. nice ass debate: Yes, please. To both. 

I'm not totally buying the excuse she has put forth that the entire Twitter account was meant to be a parody and that her friend had posted a number of the drug related tweets.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 7, 2013)

MFB said:


> 99% sure she's retired



Don't remind me.


----------



## Watty (Feb 7, 2013)

This thread has come full circle; pornstar to pornstar.

Edit: Wait, was that a pun in there?


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 7, 2013)

Watty said:


> This thread has come full circle; pornstar to pornstar.
> 
> Edit: Wait, was that a pun in there?



Took me a minute


----------



## Watty (Feb 7, 2013)

That's okay, you were probably still thinking about Sasha, instead of the girl I went to HS with...


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 8, 2013)

I feel like this thread served as a huge center of congregation for all the raging, turgid erections of sstring.org. 


Like, more than bulb's NGDs.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 8, 2013)

MFB said:


> 99% sure she's retired





JosephAOI said:


> Don't remind me.




That means she's up for grabs!!!


/couragewolf


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 8, 2013)

But she's probably full of crabs.


----------



## skeels (Feb 8, 2013)

Deadnightshade said:


> That means she's up for crabs!!!



Fixed.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Feb 8, 2013)

Seriously, you guys are truly awesome!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope Randy got his share of the pics.


----------



## texshred777 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wait a sec, Sasha Grey retired?

Yes, 12 pages later and that's my thought.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 8, 2013)

idgaf, Sasha is _mine_. Her mouth don't have crabs.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 8, 2013)

I guess I'm the only one here that thinks Sasha Grey isn't attractive and Finds Pornstars disgusting.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 8, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I guess I'm the only one here that thinks Sasha Grey isn't attractive and Finds Pornstars disgusting.



I find your lack of letter case knowledge disgusting.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Feb 8, 2013)

I really hope Sasha Grey finds this thread somehow


----------



## flint757 (Feb 9, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I guess I'm the only one here that thinks Sasha Grey isn't attractive and Finds Pornstars disgusting.



'Porn stars' are just people willing to film sex, but manage to pull a large audience. You can hardly group them all in to one category and say they are all disgusting. Just sayin...

If it is the sex that disgust you then that is rather odd given most people have had sex or will at some point.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 9, 2013)

flint757 said:


> 'Porn stars' are just people willing to film sex, but manage to pull a large audience. You can hardly group them all in to one category and say they are all disgusting. Just sayin...
> 
> If it is the sex that disgust you then that is rather odd given most people have had sex or will at some point.



That's a different thread entirely.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 9, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> That's a different thread entirely.







How so?  

I find this very relevant. 








(I like smilies)


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 9, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


> I guess I'm the only one here that thinks Sasha Grey isn't attractive and Finds Pornstars disgusting.



Sasha Grey is indeed unattractive by any standards. 

If you want to see beautiful pornstars, European porn is where it's at. American porn=major failure.


----------



## Murmel (Feb 9, 2013)

The only reason Sasha Grey became huge is because of her will to do fucked up shit and her body.
Her face is nothing special at all.

But ont 

I though it was called feminiMe, not feminiNe until like last year.


----------



## skeels (Feb 9, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> That's a different thread entirely.


 
I searched for it, but I couldn't find the pornstars thread.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 9, 2013)

^Time to start one, son.


----------



## matt397 (Feb 9, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> ^Time to start one, son.



+1


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 9, 2013)

So who wants to be the sad man who starts a pornstar thread? Any takers? No? 

I can see it now : 

Wife : "Hunny, whatcha doing?"

You : "Ohhh, just starting a pornstar thread on my favourite guitar forum!"

Wife :


----------

